# Looking for coops



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a "barge", tow boat, and a bridle rigged. I have tested it empty and I am ready to get some material to deploy. I have done deployments before so I have some experience.

I am looking for coops or other raw material for deployment. I will buy it or we can work out a number share program.

This is just a project / something to do for fun for me and I am trying not to sink a whole lot of money into it. I have a welder, car trailer to haul stuff, access to a fork lift, and I know the fuel and time costs involved in doing this.

Anyhow, if someone has a line on materials, I would like to know.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

What all types of materials can you use? I'll keep an eye out. Also if you need a hand on any deployment trips let me know, I know my way around a bout, and am really interested in learning about deploying stuff like that


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They guy on mountain drive in Destin that runs the constuction company had about 20-30 sitting on his property a few weeks ago. Tried to stop and buy some but nobody was there. Wish I could remember his name.

They've been hard to come by lately. Most that have them want you to pay them to drop the coops for you. I guess they weren;t making any money buying and selling them. If you have any luck let me know. I'd like to buy 6-10 if you can get a deal on a bunch.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Basically I am looking for steel 1/8" or larger. Aluminum is legal too but it is worth too much in scrap value to dump in the ocean. Concrete is good too but it gets heavy fast and can be a bear to handle. Large thick steel structures are best. Heavy rebar works but it needs to be long pieces and is a lot of work to weld into something that is dense enough to be useful. A while back I got some industial steel tables from a welding place that they were getting rid of. They worked well.

I was hoping to get some thick steel sheets that had parts pressed or burnt out of them but that didn't work out. Something as small as a 4 foot cube can hold fish (sometimes smaller stuff does to) but something is the 6-7' cube range and ~1000lbs would be awesome.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I could fabricate some stuff up for you for pretty dang cheep if you want to bring the material over to me.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Coops for reefs for sale*

Wish I could get some more coops to sell you guys but they have become as rare as hens teeth.:yes:


----------



## LaidBack3 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Coops*

I have 4 chicken coops for sale.Call me 850-261-4926 Mike


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a couple of old semi trailers if anyone is interested in them let me know.


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

*chicken coups*

So, I understand the premise here....provide some structure for fish to develop into a "community". But, is the term "chicken coup" just a easy way to encompass all the alternatives out there or are you actually deploying chicken coups made of wood and chicken wire?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*An empty beer keg, chain link fence, and two huge concrete pieces work well. Make a chain link teepee, with the keg attached in the middle, which will work as a cork.The concrete anchors the two chain link ends, or any other type of weight.
*


----------



## LaidBack3 (Mar 9, 2012)

*I have some coups for sale call me at 850-261-4926*



DreamWeaver21 said:


> I have a "barge", tow boat, and a bridle rigged. I have tested it empty and I am ready to get some material to deploy. I have done deployments before so I have some experience.
> 
> I am looking for coops or other raw material for deployment. I will buy it or we can work out a number share program.
> 
> ...


 I have 4 of them for sale 850-261-4926 Mike


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

knot enough said:


> So, I understand the premise here....provide some structure for fish to develop into a "community". But, is the term "chicken coup" just a easy way to encompass all the alternatives out there or are you actually deploying chicken coups made of wood and chicken wire?


Ever see chickens transported on the back of a semi? Those containers are the coops that are being talked about. There @750lbs each and not a piece of wood in them. 

Here is a link that shows them and how there normally deployed.
http://www.ecreef.org/Coop_Project/Coop_project.htm

d-a


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Where are you located? I have about 16 galvanized cages and may be interested in going in on a couple of reefs.


----------

